# VTTAE CUBE Stereo Hybrid 120 SL 625 VS KTM MACINA CHACANA 291



## esaw1410 (Mar 7, 2021)

Dear users,

Can you advise me between two brands of mountain bikes with electric assistance.

My choice is focussed on CUBE and KTM, because these two bikes are ALUminium models and are well equipped with Shimano XT.
Both bikes are fitted with +/- identical equipment.

the KTM Chacana 291: My link
the Cube STEREO HYBRID 120 SL 625: My link

I pay attention:

The brake system: I do not know the difference between the two XT brake models on these two bikes (front / rear). But I think the KTM is equipped with two pistons at the rear instead of 4 pistons for the CUBE. I don't think it is critical.
Derailleur: I think equivalent, but the cassette is an inferior model on KTM
Wheels and hub bearings: I don't know the difference in quality. I know Shimano XT is of good quality.

Less important :

The Nyon / Kiox display: for the GPS part, I think the Kiox will receive an update. Otherwise, I can still use my mobile phone.
weight: I think the two bikes have +/- the same weight around 25 kg. To be confirmed by a measure?

Choice Size: I measure 1m78
I think the size of the CUBE in M-18 is equivalent to KTM Large.
For the cube, I have hard to choose between an M-18 and L-20: there is only 2 cm difference in the length of the Top TUBE (590 vs 611) Is this so critical?

If users are on the forum, I would like to have their feedback on these bikes (In terms of sensations, quality).
Thank for advices


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

esaw1410 said:


> Dear users,
> 
> Can you advise me between two brands of mountain bikes with electric assistance.
> 
> ...


Besides that the KTM looks freaking ugly, the specs for the money is also much worse.

The Cube is cheaper, has better wheels, drivetrain and brakes. And it looks much better.


----------

